# i cant tell if i ride goofy or regular?



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Next time u rent a board ask for a goofy setup, right foot in front.
See at the end of the day wether u like regular or goofy best.
In any case you'll be great at riding switch (wrong foot in front).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First, those push tricks don't always work. They _probably_ will be right _a lot_ of the time, but you can't depend on them.

As far as snowboarding, it isn't necessarily obvious when you're first starting out. I wasn't really strongly one way or the other either. But what happens is that you'll start to learn things (like heelside turns) and you'll find yourself doing them easier one way than the other. In my case, when riding what turned out to be switch, I didn't always get the board turning in time so I'd end up just butt-planting. Didn't have the problem riding regular. Eventually it just became easier to stick to regular.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

I am natural switch because I have horrendously bad knees. So when one knee starts to hurt when riding goofy, (the stance I start off on) I switch to regular and back. I think it can be very natural to ride switch. Try riding both, switching up your settings too. I started out at 15,-15, then I went to 9,-9, I am going to try 12,-12 next time and see which I like best.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Lots of times it's your dominant foot. If you kick a ball right footed that foot goes in back. Push a Razor scooter with right foot, right goes in back. Both making you a regular rider.

ME I do both these right footed but I slide on ice/floor right foot in front. I snowboard right foot in front IE goofy. 

So the old tests dont' always work but I am that rare odd ball statistic for those tests. Give it a try goofy sometimes it just clicks for you.

Good Luck


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

arctyler said:


> i went snowboarding for the first time yesterday, and i cant tell what i ride, goofy or regular, i cant do heelside turns yet, i can only do toeside but when i ride straight and make toeside turns on both goofy and regular, they both feel natural, and people say have someone push you when u arent paying attention and whatever foot you stick out to catch yourself is in the back, which would be my right, but also ive heard when u slide across a floor in socks, whatever foot is up front is the one you should have upfront on a snowboard, which would be my right, so both are opposite, so how can i tell? and they both feel natural, im right handed, and most of the day yesterday i rode regular because thats the way my board was set up


Actually, with both tests it's your right foot. The push test is whatever foot you catch yourself with is your lead foot, same as the slide test. As Donutz said, it's not a full proof test, but in my experience it's right the vast majority of times and it's a good place to start. I'd recommend sticking with a goofy set up for at least a whole day, or two and gauging your progression from there. Also, take lessons if you can.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

The "very" limited times I've done the push test it was spot on...


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Dont sweat it, you are lucky. I also had very little preference when I started. After a week on the snow, the only way I could find any difference was that I could hold a straight-line slightly longer regular than switch. Turns etc felt equally natural both ways.

Just be sure to repeat whatever you learn in both directions and you'll never have to 'learn' switch.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds like goofy but try it out. I found out I was goofy just because when I first stepped on a skateboard I had my right foot forward and that's what I've done ever since. Also I bat left handed (right foot forward) while playing baseball or any other sport like that.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I've noticed that when walking downstairs, I always lead with my right foot. I ride goofy. When walking downstairs sideways (as you would in a pair of heels), I always lead with my right side/right foot.

Lately I've been trying to switch it up for symmetry. I have to consciously think about leading with the left.

Anyone else notice the stairs thing in relation to their stance?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I haven't tried it in heels (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) but I think I'm more comfortable leading left, and I'm regular.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I haven't tried it in heels (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) but I think I'm more comfortable leading left, and I'm regular.


Well no judgement if you change your story, Donutz...haha! Although I wouldn't advise walking downstairs in heels for this experiment alone. 

Yeah so, so far 2 for 2 in stance and stairs.

There might be something to my observation..


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Well no judgement if you change your story, Donutz...haha! Although I wouldn't advise walking downstairs in heels for this experiment alone.
> 
> Yeah so, so far 2 for 2 in stance and stairs.
> 
> There might be something to my observation..


I like how you are counting Dontuz in heels :wavetowel2: I have never nor never will wear heels so I stick to the push test. I lead walking up/down stairs with my right foot, I"m right handed too not sure that matters though


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> I like how you are counting Dontuz in heels :wavetowel2: I have never nor never will wear heels so I stick to the push test. I lead walking up/down stairs with my right foot, I"m right handed too not sure that matters though


Haha no, the stairs test need not be done in heels. 

And slyder, aren't you goofy?


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Dont try and fix it, if you feel comfortable going either foot forward, then just continue riding like that, in the long run it will make a better rider.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Haha no, the stairs test need not be done in heels.
> 
> And slyder, aren't you goofy?


Only after a beer or two. :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Haha no, the stairs test need not be done in heels.
> 
> And slyder, aren't you goofy?


I was wondering why you needed heels to do the stair test :huh:

Yes I ride goofy, I thought the test was 1st foot on stair is front foot, much like the slide test. Slide on ice what ever foot is 1st goes to front of board, no????


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Only after a beer or two. :laugh:


WOooooo Cheap date to boot


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> I was wondering why you needed heels to do the stair test :huh:
> 
> Yes I ride goofy, I thought the test was 1st foot on stair is front foot, much like the slide test. Slide on ice what ever foot is 1st goes to front of board, no????


You don't of course. While walking downstairs in heels, one pivots the body more sideways so that the entire foot is on the step, almost parallel. More like a 45 degree angle. Otherwise a stiletto tumbling death could ensue. I assume men noticed this? 

But yeah, the down stairs test - even barefoot - would be which foot first. To take it even further, try angling your body at 45 deg so that you're mimicking more of how you'd be on a board, going essentially downhill (the stairs). Or if you're up for it, walk down sideways and see what foot you lead with.

Considering you're goofy and lead with your right foot downstairs, I'm calling that 3 for 3! 

I am also waiving any responsibility for anyone who tries the stairs test and crashes.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

slyder said:


> Lots of times it's your dominant foot. If you kick a ball right footed that foot goes in back. Push a Razor scooter with right foot, right goes in back. Both making you a regular rider.
> 
> ME I do both these right footed but I slide on ice/floor right foot in front. I snowboard right foot in front IE goofy.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I'm left handed dominant but i kick balls:laugh: with my left foot, i push off with my right on skateboard/scooter so ride regular(left foot forward):dunno:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Eatridesleep, going out on a limb here. Your female???
Otherwise this thread has really taken a turn into uncharted waters, even on this forum


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> Eatridesleep, going out on a limb here. Your female???
> Otherwise this thread has really taken a turn into uncharted waters, even on this forum


Ha yeah I thought you knew that.

Edit: What's the banjo smiley about? Or shouldn't I ask...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I figured the way this topic might have gone
I didnt want the sexing bananas hitting it !!!!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> I figured the way this topic might have gone
> I didnt want the sexing bananas hitting it !!!!


Ah. Just offering an observation re: dominant foot/walking downstairs/stance. 

Like you I'm one of the odd ones that shifts between the "standard" tests...kick a ball with my right foot, slide on ice or floor or catch a push from behind with mostly my right but sometimes left, bat right, skateboard/razor push with left.

But the stairs. Always the right foot. Like I said I have to think about leading with my left.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> I figured the way this topic might have gone
> I didnt want the sexing bananas hitting it !!!!


Hm. I was kind of thinking a Deliverance reference.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Hm. I was kind of thinking a Deliverance reference.


As was I.

I'm not quite sure what sexing bananas are, so.


----------

